# Brittany Puppies Available Now!!!



## Boone (Jan 12, 2010)

About dogs/puppies. You may post an ad for 1 dog or 1 litter per calendar year as long as you are an individual not running a kennel. A definition of a kennel that we use is if you are selling more than 1 dog per year or having more than 1 litter per year or receiving stud fee/s. Kennels are not allowed to list their litters/dogs in the classifieds, but may become a sponsor at this site to advertise their Kennel.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hello,

Only sponsors of NodakOutdoors.com are allowed to advertise on the forums. We have a policy in place to protect those supporting businesses by not allowing the public to do so.

If you have any interest in sponsoring NodakOutdoors.com, please see the following link:

http://www.nodaknetwork.com/advertising.html

If you wanted to see the forum policy again, please see this link below:

terms.html


----------

